# Inversões Térmicas no Oeste Algarvio: que potencial?



## Jorge_scp (9 Jan 2019 às 18:27)

A região Oeste do Algarve tem um clima bastante particular: ameno no Verão devido à circulação típica de NW, particularmente na Costa Ocidental, é também conhecido pelos Invernos suaves, devido à sua influência marítima, com oceano em 2 quadrantes (W e S). No entanto, esconde temperaturas absolutamente gélidas em várias noites ao longo do ano em vários locais. É bastante conhecido pela comunidade neste fórum o caso de Aljezur, onde uma estação oficial do IPMA localizada na grande várzea regista, não poucas vezes durante o ano, a temperatura mínima mais baixa da rede nacional de EM. Nesta altura em que muito se discute as inversões térmicas, muito desconhecidas do público em geral, abro aqui uma discussão sobre o potencial desta região: Será que Aljezur é o local mais frio, ou existem pontos com ainda maior potencial? Em Invernos passados, esta estação já registou temperaturas abaixo dos -8ºC, é possível atingir-se a barreira dos -10ºC no Oeste Algarvio?







Começo por caracterizar a topografia desta região. É sem dúvida muito particular, única no país: Temos a Serra de Monchique com um pico de 902 m de altitude na Fóia, e 20 km para Oeste em linha recta, encontra o mar. Pelo meio, terreno extremamente acidentado, com centenas de pequenas ribeiras que se vão juntando ao longo do caminho e formar grandes várzeas (Odeceixe e Aljezur). A costa em si é constituída por sistemas dunares, que terminam em altas falésias de xistos e grauvaques, interrompidas por vários barrancos fundos e estreitos, ou por praias de dunas onde desembocam as maiores ribeiras (Praia Amoreira, Odeceixe, Carrapateira, Amado, etc...).
Portanto, são dezenas e dezenas de vales e convergências, barrancos e outros buracos para explorar o potencial das inversões térmicas que naturalmente ocorrem neste tipo de terreno tão acidentado. Eu próprio estive a investigar alguns locais onde, na minha opinião, seria interessante fazer umas medições nas noites certas, que passo a apresentar.

Começo por *Aljezur* só para ter um contexto e um ponto de comparação, por ter observações bem conhecidas.






É uma das estações com maiores inversões térmicas da rede IPMA, e talvez muito se deva à enorme quantidade de "fontes de frio". A EM encontra-se num local de convergência de muitos vales, alguns dos quais descem desde a Serra de Monchique e dos seus 902 m de altitude. A EM encontra-se a 12 m de altitude e está rodeada de encostas entre os 60/130 m de altura, de vegetação preferencialmente rasteira.

Vou deslocar-me um pouco para o interior de Aljezur, a um vale bem encaixado num local chamado *Moinho do Bispo:*






É um dos vales que vai desembocar na vila de Aljezur:









Vales estreitos, entre 70/85 m de altitude, rodeados de montes entre 230 a 350 m de altitude, portanto com desníveis enormes de 200 m ou mais. Com certeza o sol deixa de incidir nalguns pontos muito cedo. Muito potencial, na minha opinião, para excelentes mínimas. Mais que Aljezur? Não sei...

*Odeceixe *é um local com várias semelhanças a Aljezur. E com inversões que já detectei nas poucas passagens nocturnas que ali fiz (normalmente viajo para o Rogil, 5 km a sul, durante o dia). Vários vales em convergência para uma várzea bastante grande, a apenas 2/5 metros acima do nível do mar, e com montes em volta a rondar os 100 metros. Parece ter tudo para dar mínimas valentes, possivelmente com um nível de potencial semelhante ao de Aljezur...






Um pouco para o interior temos a *Zambujeira de Baixo.* É um buraco situado num vale muito comprido onde corre a ribeira de Seixe (que desagua na Praia de Odeceixe). Com apenas 24 m de altitude, está rodeado de montes entre 100 a 250 m de altitude, portanto um desnível muito considerável. Por ser estreito, deixa de ter sol bastante cedo. Mais um "buraco" cujas mínimas gostava de investigar...










Bem perto do mar, a sul de Aljezur temos uma pequena aldeia chamada *Bordeira*. Fica num vale rodeado por colinas com cerca de 100 m de altitude.






Agora mais numa de curiosidade e não propriamente de potencial. A Praia da Amoreira é onde desagua a Ribeira de Aljezur, que passa junto da EM de Aljezur. Já fiz a viagem na estrada para a praia, que acompanha o vale, de manhã bem cedo em dias de inversão. No princípio de Outubro de 2017, em dias ainda bastante quentes, com máximas a rondar os 25ºC, registei no carro 3ºC junto da EM de Aljezur às 7:00h, e na Praia da Amoreira, junto ao areal, estavam somente 5ºC. Noutros dias, sem registo de temperaturas, mas com geada, o frio na Praia era insuportável com uma pequena brisa de leste. O frio era tanto, que se via a olho nu a evaporação da "quente" àgua do mar, obsevando-se fumo ascendente nas primeiras centenas de metros mar adentro. Demonstra o potencial daquele vale e do ar frio que se mantém e desloca mar adentro.






Por fim, vou referir os barrancos que terminam no mar, e que são imensos nesta costa. Há vários buracos muito fundos, quase ao nível do mar, com encostas ingremes de cerca 100 m. Muitos pontos nunca vêm sequer a luz do dia. Que potencial terão estes locais?






Deixo terminando um exemplo de uma viagem que fiz para uma pescaria de manhã bem cedo, na 2a semana de Dezembro, que pode ajudar na interpretação: Saímos do Rogil, um planalto aos 90 m, com 6ºC. Passámos em *Aljezur*, com queda de temperatura para os -1,5ºC. Depois de uma subida na estrada a sul, seguimos em direcção à Carrapateira. Na passagem pela *Bordeira, *a temperatura desceu novamente, para os 0ºC. Ao chegar ao local onde estacionámos o carro (ponto a vermelho na imagem), num planalto junto do mar, a temperatura era de 10ºC. Agora *o mais espantoso*: ao iniciar o caminho a pé, temos de passar por um pequeno barranco com um desnível de apenas 20/25 m como se vê na imagem seguinte, antes de subir novamente. Ao descer apenas aqueles metros, sentiu-se no corpo uma descida enorme da temperatura, com geada visível na erva. O local ainda não tinha apanhado sol. Ora, se aquilo acontece em apenas 20 m, o que dizer dos barrancos, mesmo junto ao mar, com desníveis de 100 m e que nunca vêm sol?






Vimos alguns tipos de locais com características diferentes: vales e buracos estreitos e bem encaixados, rodeados por elevações consideráveis; várzeas largas, com bastante convergência de pequenos vales e ribeiras; barrancos. Para terminar, deixo algumas perguntas no ar onde podem dar a vossa opinião:

1- Qual dos locais tem maior potencial?
2- Será possível atingir -10ºC nesta região do país?
3- Qual o potencial verdadeiro destes barrancos encaixados nas falésias marítimas?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2019 às 23:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A região Oeste do Algarve tem um clima bastante particular: ameno no Verão devido à circulação típica de NW, particularmente na Costa Ocidental, é também conhecido pelos Invernos suaves, devido à sua influência marítima, com oceano em 2 quadrantes (W e S). No entanto, esconde temperaturas absolutamente gélidas em várias noites ao longo do ano em vários locais. É bastante conhecido pela comunidade neste fórum o caso de Aljezur, onde uma estação oficial do IPMA localizada na grande várzea regista, não poucas vezes durante o ano, a temperatura mínima mais baixa da rede nacional de EM. Nesta altura em que muito se discute as inversões térmicas, muito desconhecidas do público em geral, abro aqui uma discussão sobre o potencial desta região: Será que Aljezur é o local mais frio, ou existem pontos com ainda maior potencial? Em Invernos passados, esta estação já registou temperaturas abaixo dos -8ºC, é possível atingir-se a barreira dos -10ºC no Oeste Algarvio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa noite, 
É uma reportagem bastante interessante e, pensando melhor, até pode ser verdade: Aljezur pode ser somente a cereja no topo do bolo. Alguns lugares da Costa Vicentina podem ter temperaturas bem inferiores à de Aljezur.
O vale de Pedralva é um bom exemplo. Pedralva tem uma estação meteorológica desde 2012 e a mínima absoluta foi de cerca de -7,5°C, em janeiro de 2017.  O problema é que só há pouco tempo é que se começou a falar das particularidades do clima naquela região. A estação de Aljezur só existe desde a década de 1990, e até aos inícios de 2000 pouco se ouvia falar de Aljezur. 
É totalmente possível que hajam lugares na região que sejam dos mais frios de Portugal, mas "os" mais frios eu não sei. Há sítios no Centro e Norte também com bastante potencial.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2019 às 00:00)

Bom topico Jorge, se por acaso precisares de cartas militares para uma melhor análise, avisa.


----------



## 1337 (10 Jan 2019 às 01:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom topico Jorge, se por acaso precisares de cartas militares para uma melhor análise, avisa.


Já agora onde arranjas essas cartas?

Outra questão que poderá ser estúpida. Podem-me explicar porque razão em lugares com corpos de água (rios,ribeiros,lagos) faz descer tanto a temperatura?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2019 às 09:44)

1337 disse:


> Já agora onde arranjas essas cartas?
> 
> Outra questão que poderá ser estúpida. Podem-me explicar porque razão em lugares com corpos de água (rios,ribeiros,lagos) faz descer tanto a temperatura?



Atendendo que é nas linhas de água que a cota de altitude é mais baixa, como por exemplo num simples vale, o ar frio por ser mais pesado acumulará nesses locais.
Tens também o facto de certos troços de vales apresentarem ligações com muitas linhas de água(rede hidrográfica densa) , isso também ajuda a intensificar as baixas temperaturas pois o ar frio vem de vários pontos, sendo as linhas de água/vales importantes condutores dessas massas de ar frias.

Em relação às cartas militares, arranjei na net há uns bons anos atrás.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2019 às 12:29)

De referir que nos 13 e 14 de Janeiro, *Aljezur* foi a estação da rede IPMA com a mínima mais baixa. Atingiu, respectivamente *-5.3ºC *e *-5.6ºC*. Isto em dias com excelentes condições para ocorrerem inversões, mas com pouco frio em altitude e máximas relativamente elevadas.

De referir que um membro do fórum (Vamm) fez o percurso Carrapateira-Aljezur num destes dias:

"Dia de passeio 
Carrapateira às 17h50 com 12,5°C
Bordeira às 18h com 7°C
Aljezur pelas 18h e pouco com 5,5ºC
São Marcos da Serra agora com 5ºC"

De notar a inversão na Bordeira, um dos locais por mim identificados neste post. A essa hora é quando a queda de temperatura acontece mais rapidamente (pode ir aos 5/6ºC numa hora). Nos cerca de 20 min que certamente demorou entre a Bordeira e Aljezur, pode perfeitamente ter caído 1/2ºC, colocando esse local praticamente ao nível de Aljezur.

Muito interessante seria o Vamm reportar o valor que o carro mediu ao passar na várzea de Odeceixe (passou por lá certamente).

Gostava, se morasse mais perto, de fazer ali uma investigação mais profunda, mas o potencial para atingir -10ºC em dias extremos parece-me presente!

PS: Jonas, claro que gostaria de analisar as cartas militares da região se for possível, deve ser mais fácil que pelo google Earth


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jan 2019 às 13:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> De referir que nos 13 e 14 de Janeiro, *Aljezur* foi a estação da rede IPMA com a mínima mais baixa. Atingiu, respectivamente *-5.3ºC *e *-5.6ºC*. Isto em dias com excelentes condições para ocorrerem inversões, mas com pouco frio em altitude e máximas relativamente elevadas.
> 
> De referir que um membro do fórum (Vamm) fez o percurso Carrapateira-Aljezur num destes dias:
> 
> ...




Isto pode ajudar 

http://mapas.dgterritorio.pt/viewer/index.html


----------



## Illicitus (5 Fev 2020 às 08:10)

Ontem tive que sair de madrugada, 5.30h.

Saí de Lagos com o carro a registar 11 graus. À passagem por Bensafrim, 8 graus. Na travessia da Serra a temperatura manteve-se estável com 10, 11. Algum nevoeiro espalhado, mas não muito cerrado.

À chegada a Aljezur baixou para 3 graus. É uma situação conhecida aqui do fórum, mas não deixa de ser interessante vivência-la.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2020 às 08:54)

Nem a propósito, hoje pelas 8 horas da manhã.
15 graus de diferença entre alto de Monchique e várzea gélida de Aljezur.
O diferencial de humidade dos dois sítios, como é lógico é igualmente enorme com 99% em Aljezur e 17% na Foia.

Nota: Ontem Aljezur foi quase aos 26 graus de máxima, na madrugada/inicio de manhã de hoje desceu quase aos -1 graus, estamos a falar de 27 graus de arrefecimento, coisa bruta no mínimo!


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2020 às 09:49)

A mínima mais baixa e mais alta da rede nacional do IPMA, a tão poucos km de distância! E por margem considerável!


----------



## 1337 (5 Fev 2020 às 10:39)

No centro de Aljezur também é assim ou é só mesmo no sítio específico onde está colocada a estação do IPMA?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2020 às 10:49)

1337 disse:


> No centro de Aljezur também é assim ou é só mesmo no sítio específico onde está colocada a estação do IPMA?



Boa questão, o @Jorge_scp saberá responder.
Pela imagem de satélite,  a minha interpretação é que a zona da estação seja um bocado mais fria devido ausência de casas, proximidade do rio e presença de area de mato,  estes factores geram mais frio.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2020 às 17:04)

1337 disse:


> No centro de Aljezur também é assim ou é só mesmo no sítio específico onde está colocada a estação do IPMA?



Posso dizer que a vila de Aljezur tem locais onde a temperatura, se não for igual, será muito próxima da estação do IPMA. Já o centro é algo mais difícil de definir.

Aljezur tem duas zonas, a que as pessoas distinguem chamando zona velha e zona nova, que estão separadas por uma larga planície de inundação da ribeira (mais de 300 m de largura). Em episódeos de cheia a planície alaga toda, parecendo um grande rio.  Por isso é um pouco difícil falar num centro comum.

Dito isto, e sem ter dados mais fiáveis que temperaturas durante algumas passagens de carro, posso dizer que a zona velha, nomeadamente junto à ponte que passa a ribeira e junto à praça/mercado que está na margem da mesma, é igualmente extremamente fria. Lembro-me de lá registar -5ºC no final de Dezembro em 2006 (por altura do Natal). Já na zona nova, sei que toda ela é ainda fria e tem várias noites de geada (o meu tio trabalha lá), mas como se encontra já na vertente leste da ribeira, começa a ser menos fria à medida que se sobe a encosta.

Concluindo, parece-me que a temperatura de toda a zona junto à ribeira, que passa pela praça, ponte da vila e grande parte da zona velha, está bem representado pela estação do IPMA que se encontra somente cerca de 800 m a norte. A zona nova, principalmente nas zonas mais altas terão sim temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas. Para saber isso ao pormenor, só mesmo com sensores em ambos os locais, mas a haver diferença não será muita.


----------



## 1337 (5 Fev 2020 às 17:32)

Não há nenhum maluco por lá com uma Auriol pronta para deixar lá umas noites como fazem alguns companheiros na zona de Setúbal?


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2020 às 18:04)

1337 disse:


> Não há nenhum maluco por lá com uma Auriol pronta para deixar lá umas noites como fazem alguns companheiros na zona de Setúbal?



Era bom sim! Eu se morasse mais perto e com tempo, tinha ali meia dúzia de locais que gostava mesmo de fazer essa experiência, como digo aliás no primeiro post do tópico. Acredito que tem locais com enorme potencial devido ao terreno extremamente acidentado entre o alto da Serra de Monchique nos seus 900 m até mesmo ao litoral e que resultam em centenas de vales e ribeiras.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Dez 2020 às 23:47)

Há novidades! Uma nova estação muito próximo a Aljezur, e bem junto à ribeira:

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IALJEZ3

Muito interessante acompanhar nos dias de inversões térmicas e já agora comparar com as mínimas da estação do IPMA! Só para registar, neste momento segue já com potente inversão, 0.3ºC e a descer a ritmo considerável!

PS: Parece no entanto ter um pouco menos de potencial que a Estação do IPMA, pois a mesma ia já com 0.7ºC há cerca de uma hora. Também não sei a localização exacta desta estação no vale. De qualquer forma, a estação do IPMA encontra-se localizada num ponto de convergência de vários vales, o que não acontece nesta. Mas estou curioso em acompanhar...


----------

